# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Voetproblemen

## bahaneh

hoi,
s nachts heb ik last van roode voeten ,dike aders ,heel pijnelijk en brandige gevoel.wat zou het zijn??

gr bahaneh

----------


## Agnes574

Helpt het niet als je je benen en voeten hoger legt??
Bijv paar kussens onder je benen of zelfs onder je matras??
Sterkte!!

----------

